# Game 61: Bobcats vs. Jazz (3/5/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (22-38) vs. Utah Jazz (40-19)

9 p.m., Energy Solutions Arena
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* 
No Okafor again tonight, so rookie Ryan Hollins should be getting minutes tonight. However, he should have received them last night and didn't so we'll have to wait and see.

*JAZZ UPDATE:* 
With Carlos Boozer healthy again, the Jazz is solidifying its hold on home court in the first round of the playoffs.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Brezec

Jazz




































Williams/Fisher/Kirolenko/Boozer/Okur

*KEY MATCHUP:*
Raymond Felton vs. Deron Williams















Williams has pushed himself into top point guard status, while Raymond has shown weaknesses to his game recently. Here's Felton's chance to make up for some of that by going at the player taken before him 2 years ago​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I watched the Jazz on ESPN last night.They must have hit every freaking jumpshot they threw up in the second half.You have to figure they kill us tonight,Utah is probably one of the deepest teams in the league and when you watch them they always seem to beat you because their bench outplays the other team's bench.Since we have no depth at all right now we probably get blown out in a big way.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We matched up with them pretty well before the Okafor injury

Gerald and Kirilenko are similar hustle players
Neither team really has a SG
Both centers are perimeter oriented
and Okafor could contain Boozer

But we don't have Okafor or May so we'll probably get killed like we have in almost every other game this road trip


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck tonight guys.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

4 white guys on the court at one time can never be a good thing. Specially when it's only in the 1st

24-15 Utah 2 min left in the first


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I liked that play where Gerald was standing underneath the basket and suddenly went flying out of bounds all on his own.Boozer just happens to be there to rebound the ball and noone else is there except the ref...Only because Utah threw the ball away on the breakaway and we get the layup.

You have to wonder how the NBA can pretend to be a legitimate enterprise when night after night certain teams are treated differently than other teams.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Morrison just got abused


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn Hollins look up at the clock


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I liked that play where Gerald was standing underneath the basket and suddenly went flying out of bounds all on his own.Boozer just happens to be there to rebound the ball and noone else is there except the ref...Only because Utah threw the ball away on the breakaway and we get the layup.
> 
> You have to wonder how the NBA can pretend to be a legitimate enterprise when night after night certain teams are treated differently than other teams.


Its rediculous how little respect we get from them. I mean it looked like Carroll got tackled out of bounds last night and he got a no call. I don't think I've ever seen him air one so that alone was an indication

That fact alone would make VC more important to us then most teams because he would just put us on the map for the refs. I don't think he would be a great fit but he would just give us those FT's

32-25 at the end of the first


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bernie usually yanks young players when they mess up. I'm surprised Hollins is still in after that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I really underestimated the importance of Okafor. He's way to important to this team right now. 

39-28 9 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald's killin it right now. 18 points and theres still 7 min left

Only reason Kirilenko got that block was because McInnis ran so lazily

43-32 Utah


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

McGinnis vs Kirilenko at the rim.I wonder who wins that one...Of course it would have been nice if they'd called all that body contact...Go to the other end and Raymond gets called for getting close to one of their players


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I love the agressiveness Gerald is showing tonight.Too bad noone else can hit a basket


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn that two trips down the floor when they let all sorts of contact on Gerald go


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We can't touch any of there players while we get pushed out of bounds every play

Nice drive Felton keep doing that


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great, Gerald picks up his 3rd foul and this leads bout to get stretched


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ain't no point in even watching this game if the refs are just going to screw us all night long.This is just absurd.That foul they called on Herman was Okur pushing him into someone else


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

McInnis is playing a lot tonight wonder if anything happened with BK?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Halftime 58-48 Jazz

They've shot twice as many FT's as we have


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brevin really hasn't been playing that well since he came back.That groin injury is the sort of thing that can linger


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, but McInnis hasn't played that well since the first week he played here. Oh well not much you can do at this point but play through this bad stretch of injuries


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate to say that,but I think we should get someone up off the end of the bench and just have them commit a couple of flagrant fouls so that the refs get a good look at what a foul looks like.Let them call the game tight both ways instead of just calling it tight on us.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

There was no difference between Kirilenko's block on Felton and Geralds on Williams but you got the right idea. That's what Othella's for but of course we don't have him either


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Eric Williams doing his best to take some heads off

75-60


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We needed that.Now we need a stop,but they hit the jumper


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Where is the freaking And 1....That's incredible.Okur was all over Gerald and he still gets the deuce,but zero respect


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Right on the injured shoulder he looks exausted


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see why that isn't a clear path foul...Sure as hell don't want to see Gerald go down...another damned jumper


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I bet Utah is going to end up shooting fifty free throws in this game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This is bull **** past 3 possesions have been fouls on hte layup but no calls and BK gets a T for complaining about it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Jazz are a good team...they don't need the refs to give them every single call and give us nothing whatsoever.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bobcats need Emeka. Jazz are killing the Cats on the boards. Utah is a hard place to win in.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Shame that we're losin by so much Gerald would have a chance to set a new career high but he'll prolly spend the end of this one on the bench


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Now Bernie gets a t...should have done that a long time ago


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I thought Bernie was going to hit that ref and he got the T placed on JBB


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, this one's not worth watching anymore

104-83 4 min lefft


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're actually making shots right now,but we're down so far it doesn't matter...Utah's shot 43 free throws in this game


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, you see the way Hermann worked that ball after the foul that was crazy

43 free throws how is that even possible


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's always fun to sit here and watch the score being run up

Final score 120-95


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

47 now...I guess Jess Kersey couldn't get them to 50...Probably would have if he'd thought they needed more help


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

I agree a lot of them calls were just ***** calls, but Utah does get to the line a lot normally because they play inside so much. I'm not sure what points in the paint were, but I assume the Jazz had around 70. Utah is also a very good offensive rebounding team, which gives them more possesions which is one reason they got a lot of extra free throws.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good game guys, I don't agree with a lot of that **** being called. But ******* is right, the jazz are an offensive team that thrives in the paint. I think the jazz only took 5 3 attempts the entire game, so they pound it in the inside and the more the ball is in the inside, the more fouls will be called. Rebounding is what killed ya, I think the jazz doubled or maybe even tripled your rebounds.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh, don't worry we didn't think we were going to win not with the way we've been playing this road trip. But it's just the fact that we shouldn't have lost by 25. Like Diable said Jazz are a good team they didn't need any help beating us they could have done it just as easily by themselves.

Kinda hard to rebound when we have Brezec and Voskuhl getting the majority of the minutes at the 5 spot. 

Good luck the rest of the way BTW

We got the Suns tommorow. Go ahead and check the spot next to winless West Coast trip


----------

